# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Just curious

## awb

Hi there.  I'm just curious and would like to know if any of you could provide me with an explanation of the philology of the following attempted Swedish name:  Brfxxccxxmnpcccclllmmnprxvclmnckssqlbb11116. 
Thank you.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  Yep, that sounds swedish to me!

----------


## BabaYaga

Definitely! 
You should ask Leof, he's an expert on that swedish dialect......   ::

----------

